# parts for sale 87-94 maixima



## letsplay (Jan 19, 2005)

hello pplz i have some parts for sale from my 91 3.0 maxi 
i have the fatory wing that can be painted to match your car
the abs sending unit 
the ac compressor ( brand new) 
and a 1 month old distributer
email me if interested prices are set to sell asap 
[email protected]


----------

